# New Construction Apartment Complex



## csbeepee

Ok... I've been mainly a Residential NC and repaint guy and want to get into Commercial/Multi-family NC. I have a foot in with a company near me who gave me a set of plans to bid off of. There are three 3-story buildings and two 4-story buildings. I have painted these previously for another company, but never on my own. I have a crew of 4 currently and plan on hiring additional help once spring hits. 

I am in the process of bidding and found my per sq. ft price to be a little high, but not the highest. 

Here are the specs...

- Roughly 9,900 sq ft of living space per floor (3-story: 29,678, 4-story: 39632)
- 865 sq. ft. interior corridors per floor (3-story: 2595, 4-story: 3460)
- Interior Trim is MDF and the same color/sheen as walls. Ceilings same
- Sill/apron style windows
- Exterior is 4 colors with stained columns/beamwork in the stairwell
- 8 Wood Decks per floor (80sq ft each) that need stain

Anyone with experience (I understand that this is really a regional question) in your own area that can tell me anything I might be missing here? 

I've attached a Concept photo.

Thanks!


----------



## ElTacoPaco

Really thibk hard about doing commercial jobs the big ones can really burn you if not bud right to try and get the job


----------



## csbeepee

I've been sitting on these plans for about a month now. Is that long and hard enough??? LOL. Due date is coming up and I want to make sure I'm not leaving money on the table or, as you've put it, going to get burned.


----------



## dirtyjeep01

2.25 sq ft (floor space) that price includes with ceiling ( Minus 1$ w/o ceiling . 
Ext stain pretty easy 20$ linear foot.
Decks $1.10 floor space 
Add $350 per color over 2 colours exterior.
Ask for progress draws per floor and 5% deposit and give them a soft end date.
4 guys ok 6 guys better. 
3 skilled 3 helpers 

Gravy job

These sq ft prices for res multi are what I have got in Canada. Sometimes more of ceilings are for example are flat walls and trim are all separate colours. 
Plan this job and work your plan.. Be confident


----------



## driftweed

We just did our first commercial new construct paint. No ceilings/trim @ $1.50 sqft. Once again that was walls and doors/frames only.

Took the custom doors off site, it rained and the new shop leaked. Warping 7 doors.

Repaint bid: $3500 labor only
Door replacement : $3000

Be careful out there.


----------



## csbeepee

See. I was coming in about a dollar over that. Maybe I am underestimating our production rate. I figured my cost to be about $2.80/ft


----------



## Gracobucks

Don't go lower then you think you need. Better not to get the job then work at it for free.


----------



## Rbriggs82

There's nothing worse than paying to do a job. I'd go with your higher number. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## driftweed

Rbriggs82 said:


> There's nothing worse than paying to do a job. I'd go with your higher number.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Exactly, learn from my mistake. I thought we would be doing good as this job would have only taken 3 days (1 day per coat with hardly any cut ins)...

Price the job so that if some unseen accident happens you still come out ahead.


----------



## driftweed

Btw: here new construction "going rate" is $1.60/FL sqft all in no materials. Extreme cut throat


----------



## Gough

driftweed said:


> Btw: here new construction "going rate" is $1.60/FL sqft all in no materials. Extreme cut throat


FWIW, dirtyjeep's $2.25 (CDN) is virtually the same....


----------



## kmp

No help on pricing but put in money for how much time will be wasted on climbing stairs. How ever many times a day times how many guys? Do you have money in for a boom lift? How about a mobile storage unit? Having all your paint and colors and sundries in one place is a great time saver.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

dirtyjeep01 said:


> 2.25 sq ft (floor space) that price includes with ceiling ( Minus 1$ w/o ceiling .
> Ext stain pretty easy 20$ linear foot.
> Decks $1.10 floor space
> Add $350 per color over 2 colours exterior.
> Ask for progress draws per floor and 5% deposit and give them a soft end date.
> 4 guys ok 6 guys better.
> 3 skilled 3 helpers
> 
> Gravy job
> 
> These sq ft prices for res multi are what I have got in Canada. Sometimes more of ceilings are for example are flat walls and trim are all separate colours.
> Plan this job and work your plan.. Be confident


Your kidding right??


----------



## csbeepee

dirtyjeep01 said:


> 2.25 sq ft (floor space) that price includes with ceiling ( Minus 1$ w/o ceiling .
> Ext stain pretty easy 20$ linear foot.
> Decks $1.10 floor space
> Add $350 per color over 2 colours exterior.
> Ask for progress draws per floor and 5% deposit and give them a soft end date.
> 4 guys ok 6 guys better.
> 3 skilled 3 helpers
> 
> Gravy job
> 
> These sq ft prices for res multi are what I have got in Canada. Sometimes more of ceilings are for example are flat walls and trim are all separate colours.
> Plan this job and work your plan.. Be confident


Thank you for the break down!

I was wondering if you charge $350 per building or just a one time charge for a third color?

This is a 5 building complex (plus the office/rec area) and my bid is getting real close to $500k. I think I have all my bases covered here... 

*ANYTHING ELSE THAT I MAY WANT TO CONSIDER BEFORE THE DEADLINE WOULD BE SO APPRECIATED! 
*
Thank you to all who gave your thoughts...


----------



## csbeepee

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Your kidding right??


Could you elaborate on that????


----------



## slinger58

I've never painted apartments, new or repaints. 

No disrespect intended for those that do, but I just have to believe that painting NC apartments has to be the very epitome of "blow and go" in this business.

$2.25/sq.ft but you deduct $1.00/sq.ft if the ceilings don't paint? WTF?

Just bid the ceilings!


----------



## whodog94

slinger58 said:


> I've never painted apartments, new or repaints.
> 
> No disrespect intended for those that do, but I just have to believe that painting NC apartments has to be the very epitome of "blow and go" in this business.
> 
> $2.25/sq.ft but you deduct $1.00/sq.ft if the ceilings don't paint? WTF?
> 
> Just bid the ceilings!



Helped paint some NC condos on state campus, most definitely not blow and go work there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote

driftweed said:


> Btw: here new construction "going rate" is $1.60/FL sqft all in no materials. Extreme cut throat


Not bad. Here NC is $1.50 and that includes material lol.

Welcome to the 3rd world.


----------



## woodcoyote

csbeepee said:


> Here are the specs...
> 
> - Roughly 9,900 sq ft of living space per floor (3-story: 29,678, 4-story: 39632)
> - 865 sq. ft. interior corridors per floor (3-story: 2595, 4-story: 3460)
> - Interior Trim is MDF and the same color/sheen as walls. Ceilings same
> - Sill/apron style windows
> - Exterior is 4 colors with stained columns/beamwork in the stairwell
> - 8 Wood Decks per floor (80sq ft each) that need stain
> 
> Anyone with experience (I understand that this is really a regional question) in your own area that can tell me anything I might be missing here?
> 
> I've attached a Concept photo.
> 
> Thanks!



By stain do you mean solid color? Most places, except for maybe entry areas have solid color stain, unless it's a fancy place.

6 guys that know what their doing would work, but no less. Especially when it comes down to moving material (paint, products, drops, machines, etc.) You'd be surprised how much shuffling goes on, in and out of rooms, etc. 

This job would be cake work for a crew that has some spray horses on it. I'd have a field day in this place. Just load up 2 or 3 rigs with 2 sprayers per rig and 1 or 2 guys filling/supporting...done. 

Ditto on another poster saying to figure out your draw schedule. You don't want to be out $30,000 for materials and not see a paycheck for another 2 or 3 months (supplier is due the first of every month, possibly).

Good luck on nailing the job and let us know how it turns out! 

edit:
And make sure your supplier locks your prices in for everything that is spec'd out. Otherwise you'll have to juggle increasing prices or what not. Solvents included if you do oil based work etc.


----------



## slinger58

whodog94 said:


> Helped paint some NC condos on state campus, most definitely not blow and go work there.
> 
> $2.25/sq.ft. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





woodcoyote said:


> Not bad. Here NC is $1.50 and that includes material lol.
> 
> Welcome to the 3rd world.


I just really wanna call "bullsh!t" on the $1.50. What kind of wages are we talking here? Maybe $5.00/hour?


----------



## woodcoyote

slinger58 said:


> I just really wanna call "bullsh!t" on the $1.50. What kind of wages are we talking here? Maybe $5.00/hour?


Between $8 for helpers and $10 for maestros.

Example: 
3 guys, 3 days. 
2,000 - 2,200 sqft.

Price (prime and paint): $3,300 (2,200 sqft)
Primer: $360
Paint: $640
Supplies: $200
Total: $1,200

Labor: $720

Bid: $3,300
Cost: $1,920

Done.


----------



## slinger58

woodcoyote said:


> Between $8 for helpers and $10 for maestros.
> 
> Example:
> 3 guys, 3 days.
> 2,000 - 2,200 sqft.
> 
> Price (prime and paint): $3,300 (2,200 sqft)
> Primer: $360
> Paint: $640
> Supplies: $200
> Total: $1,200
> 
> Labor: $720
> 
> Bid: $3,300
> Cost: $1,920
> 
> Done.


Are we talking interior only? Cabinets?


----------



## woodcoyote

slinger58 said:


> Are we talking interior only? Cabinets?


This is priming and painting walls and ceilings. 

Less than 5% of people here have painted cabinets. No company specializes in cabinet refinishing here, so that market is virtually non-existant. Although that's going to be a focus in the new year for us. But that's another topic all together.

Interior doors:
Painted doors: $50 per door
Stained doors: $75 per door

Edit:
These prices etc. are for new construction work. Not res-repaints where you have to move furniture, etc. etc. Just giving my 2 cents because he titled the thread with the words new construction in it.


----------



## csbeepee

woodcoyote said:


> By stain do you mean solid color? Most places, except for maybe entry areas have solid color stain, unless it's a fancy place.
> 
> 6 guys that know what their doing would work, but no less. Especially when it comes down to moving material (paint, products, drops, machines, etc.) You'd be surprised how much shuffling goes on, in and out of rooms, etc.
> 
> This job would be cake work for a crew that has some spray horses on it. I'd have a field day in this place. Just load up 2 or 3 rigs with 2 sprayers per rig and 1 or 2 guys filling/supporting...done.


I believe the stain will be solid. 

I'll be running a 1095 with two guns attached to 75' of hose a piece. Each gun equipped with an 18" wand/swivel and a 621 tip. Set up the pump in the middle, run hoses out to the ends of the hall and work unit by unit back to the center of the floor. Move pump to the center of the floor below and repeat. One man will stay on the pump to keep it full, two spray guys, two back-rollers. One man floats where necessary.

I might want to invest in another 1095... Hopefully I land this big fish! (big for me anyways):thumbup:


----------



## driftweed

Get a bigger paint pot. 5 gallons goes fast, especially with that setup. 

If you had a container that held say 30 gallons life would be easier.


----------



## slinger58

csbeepee said:


> I believe the stain will be solid.
> 
> I'll be running a 1095 with two guns attached to 75' of hose a piece. Each gun equipped with an 18" wand/swivel and a 621 tip. Set up the pump in the middle, run hoses out to the ends of the hall and work unit by unit back to the center of the floor. Move pump to the center of the floor below and repeat. One man will stay on the pump to keep it full, two spray guys, two back-rollers. One man floats where necessary.
> 
> I might want to invest in another 1095... Hopefully I land this big fish! (big for me anyways):thumbup:


I wish you well, but keep something in mind:

"Never confuse motion with progress."


----------



## csbeepee

driftweed said:


> Get a bigger paint pot. 5 gallons goes fast, especially with that setup.
> 
> If you had a container that held say 30 gallons life would be easier.


How do you setup the siphon tube?


----------



## woodcoyote

csbeepee said:


> How do you setup the siphon tube?


They sell extensions for them. Even 55 gallon drum extensions.

Sounds like you got a decent plan to start.

Just double checking that stain, it's the minor details that can trip you up in a big way.

Personally, here, we don't back roll. Some guys do but for real spray guys they don't need to backroll, especially on textured walls. So I'd personally use those other guys, if their skilled enough, to add on another spray rig. Or if anything start knocking out the stained decks once the sprayers are done per unit. 

Let us know how things go.


----------



## kmp

A 1095 will run two guns but will have trouble with 621 tips even with only 75 feet of hose.Use a 30 gallon garbage can, smaller tips and run 150 feet of hose. You can put the garbage can in the middle of the hallway and with the longer hoses get a lot of rooms done. Having one man do nothing but fill a five is a tremendous waste of manpower on a job like this.


----------



## Paint medics

woodcoyote said:


> Between $8 for helpers and $10 for maestros.
> 
> Example:
> 3 guys, 3 days.
> 2,000 - 2,200 sqft.
> 
> Price (prime and paint): $3,300 (2,200 sqft)
> Primer: $360
> Paint: $640
> Supplies: $200
> Total: $1,200
> 
> Labor: $720
> 
> Bid: $3,300
> Cost: $1,920
> 
> Done.


you have to be kidding ???? 

$8 for help and $10 for painters ?

I cant find painters For less then $18 an hour for half decent $20+for good ones

and helpers for $12-14

Are you using fly by night guys where you pay them at the end of the day.?
are you paying insurance , comp, ect?

Maybe I should relocate,,lol


----------



## woodcoyote

Paint medics said:


> you have to be kidding ????
> 
> $8 for help and $10 for painters ?
> 
> I cant find painters For less then $18 an hour for half decent $20+for good ones
> 
> and helpers for $12-14
> 
> Are you using fly by night guys where you pay them at the end of the day.?
> are you paying insurance , comp, ect?
> 
> Maybe I should relocate,,lol


I personally pay $12, but there are lines of guys that work for $8 to $10. not saying all are good, but a majority are good.

Just different economics.

Yes work comp, general, etc. Paid yearly


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

kmp said:


> A 1095 will run two guns but will have trouble with 621 tips even with only 75 feet of hose.Use a 30 gallon garbage can, smaller tips and run 150 feet of hose. You can put the garbage can in the middle of the hallway and with the longer hoses get a lot of rooms done. Having one man do nothing but fill a five is a tremendous waste of manpower on a job like this.


If we were talking about interior W&C, I'd absolutely agree with you, but as you know, exterior involves much more lag time between re-positioning ladders, drops, etc., so rarely will either guy be spraying more than 50% of the time. I'm not a fan of 621 tips for this type of application, but I suppose that's a preference choice more than anything.

EDIT: Just re-read OP. It does mention interior as well as exterior. I'd be inclined to run 2 separate pumps for the interior if a bigger pump isn't an option.


----------



## csbeepee

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> If we were talking about interior W&C, I'd absolutely agree with you, but as you know, exterior involves much more lag time between re-positioning ladders, drops, etc., so rarely will either guy be spraying more than 50% of the time. I'm not a fan of 621 tips for this type of application, but I suppose that's a preference choice more than anything.
> 
> EDIT: Just re-read OP. It does mention interior as well as exterior. I'd be inclined to run 2 separate pumps for the interior if a bigger pump isn't an option.


I usually run 621's or 1227's interior and 515's exterior. I'll be taking all of your advice to heart. I'll be running a 60' boom lift for the uppers on exterior with a separate pump for the guys on the ground. I'll have two colors going simultaneously.

Now that I think of it... It may be better suited to have gas powered pumps for a job like this. Who knows where the electrical drop is going to be in relation to where I need my pump.


----------



## dirtyjeep01

slinger58 said:


> I've never painted apartments, new or repaints.
> 
> No disrespect intended for those that do, but I just have to believe that painting NC apartments has to be the very epitome of "blow and go" in this business.
> 
> $2.25/sq.ft but you deduct $1.00/sq.ft if the ceilings don't paint? WTF?
> 
> Just bid the ceilings!



What i intended to say is basically high rise white washes that I have done in Canada in vancouver were priced at around $1.25 sqft floor space. Mainly because I was doing 150 units a building. Making money on volume. My price was usually $2.25 with same color /sheen on ceilings as on walls. Buildings that had texture ceiling not painted my floor price was $1.25


----------



## centralalbertapaint

WTF? is right, apartments, I would go 2.50 sq. on the floor and to give them a break, .80 cents on the ceilings.


----------



## csbeepee

centralalbertapaint said:


> WTF? is right, apartments, I would go 2.50 sq. on the floor and to give them a break, .80 cents on the ceilings.


Total @ $3.30/sq ft? That seems a bit high for my market. Local research puts the average for two tone interiors and two tone exterior at 2.15. I came in at 2.02 (monotone interior) plus an add-on for the beam staining after I figured man hours and 25% profit. PM said my figure was "good" and he is waiting on two more bids. I re-ran my numbers like 30 times and know they are good... I just hope I didn't leave too much $$$ on the table.

I will keep you guys posted (and fingers crossed).


----------



## woodcoyote

Awesome! Hope you get it.


----------



## dirtyjeep01

centralalbertapaint said:


> WTF? is right, apartments, I would go 2.50 sq. on the floor and to give them a break, .80 cents on the ceilings.



Good luck getting 2.50 in apartments flor space in Alberta. No way. Residential homes production are paying 2.50 here and apartments mostly white wash 1.25 in Edmonton. 
In vancouver 7 years ago ;that I am talking about was 1.10 . Keep in mind most high rises or apartments the builders set the prices you get paid as a contractor they are not open for bidding . If you are on their trade list you might possibly get the job. I received years of work from multi family builders and made very good money . Not my first rodeo


----------



## dirtyjeep01

csbeepee said:


> Total @ $3.30/sq ft? That seems a bit high for my market. Local research puts the average for two tone interiors and two tone exterior at 2.15. I came in at 2.02 (monotone interior) plus an add-on for the beam staining after I figured man hours and 25% profit. PM said my figure was "good" and he is waiting on two more bids. I re-ran my numbers like 30 times and know they are good... I just hope I didn't leave too much $$$ on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep you guys posted (and fingers crossed).



Way to high.. 3.30. You are on the right track. Might I add build report with the right people. Site supers... Purchasing managers, stay personal ..if you have that report ..they like you just ask the. Where you need to be at and work around it. They mighhhhht give you a number ..if you don't like it it's in your court or negotiate with them with complete confidence. I have established long lasting relationships that have made me a lot of money in Vancouver just cause they like dealing with someone who is relational and is their paint goto guy.


----------



## dirtyjeep01

If you have good guys that are dependable and trustworthy ..maybe consider piecing each unit out. You will know your exact numbers that way. Hourly guys most often you run into problems.


----------



## Stretch67

Self proclaimed resident expert on multi-unit housing here,

Bidding by the floor square foot is not a good idea. You may be in the right ballpark for this one, but sooner or later you'll run into a big one "that just seems to have more wall".

How many units per floor? Just taking a cursory glance, that would be a three man project for me. Sprayer, backroller, and a gofer. Save paint from each batch (or floor) to use for touchup later on. Like maybe a 5er for each floor...

Put enough hose on your pump so you don't gotta move it. We regularly use 150 to 200 feet of hose on 1095 and 1595. Also I don't like running two guns off one pump, its more of a joke than its worth. Use a storage bin or garbage can or something to stick the dong in. Try find one that can fit at least 30 gallons but 50+ is better.

Are you gonna get in right behind the drywallers or after the gyp floor?


----------



## Paradigmzz

Bryce,

You ever spray out of totes? Gonna try it out this year
Got 2 concurrent jobs with 1M sq ft of rock to spray out. Figure we got the skytracks why not plant a tote and deep stroke out of it with a few hundred feet of hose. What u think?


----------



## PACman

Paradigmzz said:


> Bryce,
> 
> You ever spray out of totes? Gonna try it out this year
> Got 2 concurrent jobs with 1M sq ft of rock to spray out. Figure we got the skytracks why not plant a tote and deep stroke out of it with a few hundred feet of hose. What u think?


Make sure you get a good solid tote! I've seen some that are so cheap I wouldn't trust them with that much paint in them. I know the idea is to help save some money and speed things up, but if it breaks it will slow you down considerably. Just make sure they are made of a good strong plastic.

Other then that I think it is a good comprise solution. More paint volume but you can still use a pump with a standard stinger.
Plus if you get a tote with a good tight lid you can store paint in it over night.

Damn you just gave me another great idea! Buy some suitable totes, slap a fancy label with my logo and a catchy name and I get mo' money, mo' money! 

FYI I have seen painters spraying out of a Wooster Big ben 18" bucket before so it can be done.

When I was in Cali during the late 80's housing boom most tract painters would have 2 or 3 guys just to load the drum with paint. They would put a truck in one driveway and run hoses to the two houses on either side after the painted the middle one. It was frickin amazing how fast they could paint those damn houses. One guy we were delivering 3-200 gallon orders a day for about two months!


----------



## Stretch67

Paradigmzz said:


> Bryce,
> 
> You ever spray out of totes? Gonna try it out this year
> Got 2 concurrent jobs with 1M sq ft of rock to spray out. Figure we got the skytracks why not plant a tote and deep stroke out of it with a few hundred feet of hose. What u think?


Sounds like maybe a few thousand gallons. Might be worth it if the walls/ceilings are the same color. Big warehouse or multi-unit or what? I'm pretty sure your talking about the 250 gallons totes that the paint store will supply. They're plenty solid, come on pallets usually. Guys here call em parking ramp totes cause that's usually what they use for doing parking ramps.

Yep they work good as long as you got enough clear sailing to empty them in a reasonable amount of time. Depends on the situation of course or how fast the job is moving. Two spray guys should be able to empty a tote of primer in a day if you got enough building for it. So theoretically they just stick the intake in the tote (usually on ground level or in parking garage) and should be able to let er rip all day without having to go fill up on paint. You don't wanna have the tote sitting there too long so that it starts separating. If it does just whip it up with a paddle (drywall mud paddle). IDK what kind building your talking, but multi unit anyway we would take a 5 or so outta each tote to use for touchup. At end of day wherever your working (3rd floor?) just take tip outta the gun and fill up a 5er.

Use 3/8 hose for the first 100-200 feet, lotta guys run the hose up the elevator shaft.. I usually only have like 100 feet of 1/4 inch on the end, otherwise the paint will start slowing down big time. I recommend a 1595, but a 1095 will do it too. Make sure you have good power supply. If you start tripping breakers, it starts being a PITA real fast. Especially if your painting on the 6th floor and now you gotta go in the basement and rip someone a new orifice for plugging into your outlet.

I really only recommend using the totes if the walls and ceilings are going the same color. When we have diff wall/ceilings colors then I just bring the paint and pumps upstairs with me. Pump out of a 30-50 gallon tote with max 200' of hose. The guy backrolling (if he's a hustler) should have time to go dump in a few fives everyone once in a while (like when your untangling you hose to head to the next unit).

When you got more hose than that (if your pump is in basement), you get some lag time between when you squeeze the trigger and the time the pump starts working and gets the pressure caught up i.e. the pressure at the gun varies quite a bit. Since we spray/shield the ceiling cut line, that don't work. You need consistent pressure to do a decent job.


----------



## Stretch67

When we were heavy into the production painting, we'd fill this baby up with 55 gallon drums an let er rip. Just run the hoses in the end unit window. Similar to how the texture trucks do it nowadays. Works good for tank linings too. Keep all ur equipment out of the elements.


----------



## PACman

bryceraisanen said:


> View attachment 69610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we were heavy into the production painting, we'd fill this baby up with 55 gallon drums an let er rip. Just run the hoses in the end unit window. Similar to how the texture trucks do it nowadays. Works good for tank linings too. Keep all ur equipment out of the elements.


Jeez you are hardcore! Is that a Bulldog pump?
If you are using an actual "tote" like that, make sure you have a pallet jack handy in case you have to move it. It kind of depends on how quick you are moving and if it can stay stationary. For example doing a high rise building it could pretty much stay in one place but if you are doing a bunch of 3 story apartment buildings you will want to be able to move it. And unless it is completely empty a full tote can sometimes be a little heavy. I wasn't thinking of a full "tote" on my first post, just the kind of storage tote you get at walmart and such.

Also if you are doing a building high enough that you might have to move it up on a service elevator there might be some restrictions on doing so. I know in some earthquake prone areas they aren't to keen on having that much paint 30 floors up in one container.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Yep same color walls and ceilings. 

Skytrack can move the totes


----------



## I paint paint

PACman said:


> *Make sure you get a good solid tote! I've seen some that are so cheap I wouldn't trust them with that much paint in them. *I know the idea is to help save some money and speed things up, but if it breaks it will slow you down considerably. Just make sure they are made of a good strong plastic.


Many plastic totes nest so tightly that you can barely notice there are two stacked together. So you can increase the rigidity and durability greatly for what amounts to a rather modest increase in weight. Depending on design, same for garbage cans.

Obviously, this applies to the Walmart-type totes and residential garbage cans versus the massive industrial bins referenced above.


----------



## Paradigmzz

PACman said:


> Jeez you are hardcore! Is that a Bulldog pump?
> If you are using an actual "tote" like that, make sure you have a pallet jack handy in case you have to move it. It kind of depends on how quick you are moving and if it can stay stationary. For example doing a high rise building it could pretty much stay in one place but if you are doing a bunch of 3 story apartment buildings you will want to be able to move it. And unless it is completely empty a full tote can sometimes be a little heavy. I wasn't thinking of a full "tote" on my first post, just the kind of storage tote you get at walmart and such.
> 
> Also if you are doing a building high enough that you might have to move it up on a service elevator there might be some restrictions on doing so. I know in some earthquake prone areas they aren't to keen on having that much paint 30 floors up in one container.


275 gallons. Use a longer hose. Never would think about putting it inside.  and def wouldnt use a pallet jack.


----------



## EcoDec

We spray out of those 25 gallon tubs you can buy at Farm and Fleet, they work well.. Have used totes before but they are more difficult to handle and they don't hold as much paint. 

Never used two guns on one sprayer, in 25 years I've never seen it done, I would just use two sprayers instead. We backroll ALL our coatings, even first coat. Very rarely does a GC have enough drywall ready for us where we need two sprayers going at the same time in the same product, but it happens.


----------

